
How to turn an ordinary gzip archive into a database - sciurus
https://rushter.com/blog/gzip-indexing/
======
blacksqr
Years ago I worked on a project that used files in the TIFF image format as
databases. The TIFF format supports the concept of multiple files embedded
within the main file, and multiple sections within an image file, each of
which is indexed and can be accessed and compressed individually, with
different compression methods.

TIFF was designed to be an image format, but of course nothing prevents you
from storing and accessing arbitrary data.

In our project, TIFF files proved to work well as read-only databases of large
collections of structured binary data.

------
jmnicolas
I have no use for this since my data (.png files) isn't compressible but this
is brilliant and I wish I had a use case for it!

Would it be possible with something even more space efficient like 7zip /
LZMA2 ?

------
bloak
What about false positives when looking for the next header?

